# INS lower parking on road!!!!!



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

How strange got 2 quotes 1 for garaged=£297 then 1 for left on road and it dropped to £265 what is going on?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

****ney123 said:


> How strange got 2 quotes 1 for garaged=£297 then 1 for left on road and it dropped to £265 what is going on?


Thats nothing, i lowered my excess to £0 and the premium went DOWN!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

In a garage they have time to do what they want to the car without being seen?


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

With some insurers (not all), claims/loss ratios are worse for garaged cars than those kept on the street.

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

kempe said:


> In a garage they have time to do what they want to the car without being seen?


and on the drive, given that it's easier to steal the keys first then the car these days, the tea-leaves know which house they're in.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I understand the point that it's easier to steal the keys when you know what house the car belongs to, but surely there's more claims of opportunist vandalism, keying, car accidents etc when parked on the road?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Just proves insurance is a joke. Im sure insurers will argue this tho!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

could be that garaged cars tend to be a higher value car on average.. so on the basis of a average cost per claim being higher.. the computer system raises all garaged car's insurance.

as for excess.. that one I can't understand but I saved £35 by changing my excess from £250 to £75.. 
go figure :lol:


----------

